# Is there a way around password-protected wireless networks?



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

*-*

-


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Not that I know of. Unless you know the person/company managing the network, it's neither safe nor legal to connect to any wireless network but your own.

Get a wireless router at Bestbuy. There are very cheap ones but if you have money to spend you can get a better one for more speed and security. You'll also need a PC/mac with internet connection to set it up just in case you only have laptop(s).


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

You could ask around your neighbors if they'd be willing to share their wireless network and split the cost - that's what my neighbor did. Saves us both money.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

LostPancake said:


> You could ask around your neighbors if they'd be willing to share their wireless network and split the cost - that's what my neighbor did. Saves us both money.


^Good idea.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 25, 2009)

Check with the phone company in your area, you should be able to get a basic dsl line for around $20 per month. Most will also include a wireless router if you sign up for a one year term.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

There was a lot of hype about these passwords being easy to break a few years ago but they were never that easy to break in the first place and then they improved the security as well. One thing that rarely gets mentioned is you need to have intercepted at least a half million packets before the password breaking software even has a chance of figuring out the password. So its not a realistic option for you. And even if you get past that they might also have an Access Control List and I don't think there is even any software available to break that. So your only option here is to check and see if anyone is using "password" as their password and if that doesn't work you will have to actually pay for it or ask someone to let you into their network as a favor.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

alot of people use to not protect their networks, one of the things I have noticed with Internet Service Providers is that since WIFI is virtually in every home now they make it mandatory to walk you through wireless security setup when setting up an internet connection, and if you ever have a problem and contact them for any reason, they will end their troubleshooting session by instructing people to setup or check to make sure their network is password protected, they did it to me once a couple years ago. I wasn't getting any service and called them up to see whats wrong, the last thing they did was check my wireless security, though it was already set up.


Its nothing that you fault or anything you can do about, people are increasingly becoming aware, either by themselves or from their ISP that if they have a wireless router they need a password to secure it. 3 years ago half the networks in my neighborhood were unsecured, now every single one of them are.

oh, and as everyone has mentioned, it is kind of against the law to use people networks without their permission, legally it is similar to walking into a house uninvited. Chances of you getting in any trouble are almost none but there have been a couple, usually through doing something stupid such as parking their car in front of someones house for hours or something.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Mr.Anon (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes their is. In quick terms, all you need to do is invest 50$ in a decent Wifi adapter & you have to know how to use Linux. (Silly Penguin) Their are alot of Tutorial videos on youtube you could check out as well. I have cracked my own network to test it & it took less than 5 minutes to crack my 128-BIT Network. Remember though that cracking other networks is infact illegal, but I ain't your mother so you can do what you please, lol. Remember though, WEP networks are the ones that take less than 5 minutes to crack, but may vary depending on how far you are from the Access Point. Any WPA/WPA2 Security enabled access points, FORGET IT, this is near impossible, but it can be done, but it takes ALOT of work & even after you do all the work to get into it, you still have a slim chance of actually gaining access. Here is a tutorial video that helped me out. (P.S - I have the Wifi adapter shown in this video )


----------

